# Über das Web auf Router zugreifen



## Shooter2k (9. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Forum,
ich habe ein Fritz!BOX SL WLAN DSL Modem/Router.
Der Zugriff auf diesen Router erfolgt durch eingabe von http://firtz.box/ .

Wie kann ich von außen auf diesen Router zugreifen? Habe mir schon eine url bei dyndns.org eingerichtet aber ich glaube ich muss noch irgendwelche Ports freischalten damit es funktioniert. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## gorim (10. Dezember 2005)

Das ist immer etwas unterschiedlich, abhängig vom Hersteller. Meist ist es ein Eintrag, ob auf das Konfigurationsmenü von der externen Schnittstelle zugegriffen werden darf. Nur mit einen Port freigeben habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht gesehen. Wenn hier keiner den gleichen Router hat, wirst Du wohl das Handbuch studieren müssen.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## Andreas Späth (10. Dezember 2005)

Also generell unterstützen nur sehr weniger Router das Administrieren von auserhalb des Netzwerks, was auch gut so ist wegen der Sicherheit.
Die Frage ist, was bringt es dir denn den Router von Auserhalb zu Adminstrieren ?
Wenn du auf einen Rechner im Netzwerk zugreifen willst musst du für diesen die entsprechenden Ports weiterschalten mehr nicht.

Und wenn du unbedingt den Router von Auserhalb steuern willst, gäbe es noch die etwas unelegante Lösung auf einem Rechner im Netzwerk einen VNC Server aufzusetzen, und dann auf diesen per VNC zugreifen, um dann über den Browser des Rechners der den Server hat den Router zu Administrieren.


----------



## Shooter2k (10. Dezember 2005)

Du hast recht.Es reicht aus wenn ich das im internen Netzwerk mache.
Danke für die Hilfe.

gruß
henry


----------



## AndreG (5. Januar 2006)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und wenn du unbedingt den Router von Auserhalb steuern willst, gäbe es noch die etwas unelegante Lösung auf einem Rechner im Netzwerk einen VNC Server aufzusetzen, und dann auf diesen per VNC zugreifen, um dann über den Browser des Rechners der den Server hat den Router zu Administrieren.



Sicher ist das aber auch nicht  solange du nicht mit VPN arbeitest.

Und bei den meisten Routern muß man halt zulassen das er von außen administriert wird und meist auch noch die MAC des Rechners angeben der es darf. Dann ist das kein Prob.

Aber ich würde es auch nicht machen btw der Sicherheit.

Mfg Andre


----------

